# Boat sticker won't stick



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Went to take out my Ocean Yak and found my 2014 Ohio stick on the floor of my shed. Anybody have any good ideas to get in to stick? Is there a waterproof glue I can use? The clear packing tape won't stick to the plastic as I tried that. Superglue? LOL

At least my Cabelas Letteres and numbers are staying on this year.
Next time I'll get the other type of registration so I won't have this problem.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

maybe marine tennis shoe goop. or stick it on a small plaque and attach the plaque with a screw.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Use a two part epoxy and re-glue the back and slap it back on. Buy in tube form by Loctite.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_40308-69-14...l=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=epoxy&facetInfo=


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Nothing sticks to my Yak either. I used Plyobond (Sp?) glue and it seems to work. Once I got one sticker on I just put the other on top the next time.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Make sure to clean the area you are going to put the sticker on. Use 90% rubbing alcohol. 

I used to work in a chemical plant that made mold release and stabilizers that are put into the plastic blend not sprayed on the mold. Same stuff used in most plastics. Ever notice that no matter what color a plastic item is, if it breaks, the break is white? That is the mold release migrating to the surface.

In simple terms: The mold release is designed to migrate to the surface during the heat of the molding process. Same thing happens when the yak is in sunlight. The mold release, and UV stabilizers migrate to the surface to protect the plastic. Does not show up as white like in a break, but it can prevent the sticker from adhering.

And it is on the surface of the yak when first purchased.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

rough up the spot a bit with some sandpaper before using an adhesive, maybe silicone?


----------

